# NDRC



## Suzanne Burr (Jul 13, 2004)

Anyone know what happened in the minor stakes at the North Dakota in Dillworth this weekend? No news is not good news as far as I'm concerned!
Suzanne Burr


----------



## mikebeadle (Dec 26, 2003)

Just the Quals:

1 Tippecanoe's Riverwalk Grunt - owner & handler F.N. VanBergen
2 West Coast Connection - handler Mike Bassett
3 Wild Chase For Blue - handler Chris Ledford


----------



## Suzanne Burr (Jul 13, 2004)

Well, drat! None of those dogs are mine! But the 2nd place dog is on the same truck as they are. Thanks for the info--cell phone service is zip there.
Suzanne B.


----------



## reggie (Jun 7, 2004)

*NDRC Am*

Amat Results:

1) Drake / McIlwain
2) Do It / VanderPlatts
3) Trapper / Stiglich
4) ? / Joley

RJ) Willie / Weller
J) Magic / Torvik
J) ?
J) ?


----------



## reggie (Jun 7, 2004)

*All*

North Dakota Retriever Club Trial – August 20-22, 2004

Derby

1st : Hawkeye’s Red Rock, Brick Hejlik
2nd: Dotty’s Cruisin Mach-Three, Steve Yozamp
3rd: Hawkeye’s Otter, Brick Hejlik
4th: Curtis Slippery When Wet, Rick Stawski
RJ TKO’s Tex, Brick Hejlik
Jams: Salty Paws Midnight Missie, Susan Ritch
Day’s End Thunder, Rick Stawski
Grey Dawn’s Out of the Blue, M.C. Mcgee

Qualifying

1st	Tippecanoe’s Riverwalk Grunt, Rick VanBergen
2nd	West Coast Connection, Mike Bassett
3rd	Wild Chase for Blue, Chris Ledford
4th	A Stitch in Time, Tim Melham
RJ	Northlands Parle Hadanero, Jim Beck
JAMS	Taylorlab’s Right On Q, Dave Rorem
Glacial’s Willie Maxx Mcbunn, Dan Sayles
Zinger’s Tiger Lily, Gary McIlwain

OH Amateur

1st	FC AFC Dewey’s Drake of Moon River, Gary McIlwain
2nd	Do It To It Did It, L. VanDerPlaats
3rd	FC AFC Watermarks Hidden Bay Trapper, Mike Stiglich
4th	AFC Jolie Catin, F.Lee Jolley
RJ	Crow River’s Scan Mad Willie, Roger Weller
JAMS	Baumbach’s Murky Water Majix, Tom Torvik
FC CFC CAFC He’s Czar Nicholas, Norm Elder
Wild Fire N Brass MH, Roselyn Wilson
Colt Forty-Five II, Sharon Gierman
Border Crossing Gunstocks, Charles Hays

OPEN

1st	Wynscapes High Flying Blues, Dave Rorem
2nd	Windwalker, Dave Rorem
3rd	FC Candlewood’s Ebonstar As Good As It Gets, Dave Rorem
4th	Top Grades Just Do It, Chris Ledford
RJ	Meadows Black Ash, Dave Rorem

JAMS	FC AFC Dewey’s Drake of Moon River, Gary McIlwain
Raymarc’s Hot Shot Dotty, Steve Yozamp
FC AFC Bayou Bend’s Ebonstar Peg, F. Lee Jolley
AFC Candlewood’s Airborne Allie, Chris Ledford


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

I bet Dave Roerm enjoyed his ride home! What a great weekend.


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

I noticed Sharon Gierman was running here instead of at Blackhawk.

Was she judging one of the stakes?


----------



## reggie (Jun 7, 2004)

She was running only.


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

*reggie*

reggie,

Thanks for the well informed results in your post. 

That is impressive.

Ken


----------

